# Problems with UKBA premium service online appointments system



## Skippy75 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi

I'm currently trying to make an online appointment for the UKBA premium service (for a FLR(M) visa) and it's not providing me with any dates nor notification that the website is offline. I've searched, trying to keep the date and location fields as open as possible (i.e. tried all locations and searched availability for 15 months) but with no luck. 

Is there something wrong with the system or am I doing something wrong? The UKBA is a tad (!) frustrating as I cannot book via any other means.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Skippy75 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm currently trying to make an online appointment for the UKBA premium service (for a FLR(M) visa) and it's not providing me with any dates nor notification that the website is offline. I've searched, trying to keep the date and location fields as open as possible (i.e. tried all locations and searched availability for 15 months) but with no luck.
> 
> Is there something wrong with the system or am I doing something wrong? The UKBA is a tad (!) frustrating as I cannot book via any other means.


Appointments are released only 6 weeks in advance, at midnight, and they all go within minutes. Are you staying up each night past midnight to log on and keep refreshing until you can grab a slot?


----------



## Skippy75 (Sep 24, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Appointments are released only 6 weeks in advance, at midnight, and they all go within minutes. Are you staying up each night past midnight to log on and keep refreshing until you can grab a slot?


Thanks for the advice - I'll stay up tonight and give it a shot!


----------



## Skippy75 (Sep 24, 2012)

newexp said:


> Hey Skippy75,
> 
> did you manage to book appointment for you?
> if you want to book one for you, let me know, I will do it for you quickly.


Thanks but I should be able to do it - just hope there are enough slots! Otherwise I'll have a few late nights!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

From 6 pm today (Thursday 27th Sept), you can't book PEO appointment online for approx 4 days while they upgrade the system (clearly there has been a problem).

UK Border Agency | 'Apply online' service in the UK will be unavailable from Thursday 27 September 2012


----------



## carlaodwyer78 (Oct 22, 2012)

I was trying to book an appointment with them the other day and started to panic when the website didn't give me any available dates, so I googled "ukba online appointment system not working" and found this forum, which was very helpful as I know now how their online booking system works. But I still can't find any available dates and I've been trying since 3 days ago, in different times of the day and night. It's so frustrating because I don't want to send my documents by post as I know the answer will take absolute ages and I won't be able to leave the country until then. Well, it seems like I'll have to keep trying...


----------



## sandy1984 (Oct 23, 2012)

HI,

I am in the same situation. Have been trying to book the appointment from past 10 days but no luck. I have been trying from 12 AM in the midnight till 5 AM in the morning. I am not sure is there any other way to get the appointment.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

sandy1984 said:


> HI,
> 
> I am in the same situation. Have been trying to book the appointment from past 10 days but no luck. I have been trying from 12 AM in the midnight till 5 AM in the morning. I am not sure is there any other way to get the appointment.


No, if you want to apply on your own. You can go through a registered immigration advisor, who has access to more slots, but you will pay - fees are often around £1000.

I know the online system is a mess, and your experience isn't alone. But others have been able to secure an appointment after constantly refreshing and re-entering their details. Their IT system can barely cope with the amount of requests they get, unfortunately, even after a recent upgrade.


----------



## emywasabi (Aug 4, 2012)

On Friday night around 6 pm, I got a call from my immigration lawyer who supposedly secured a premium service appointment for me on Monday at 11:30 am in Glasgow. (I'm in Hertfordshire). I immediately booked a flight to Glasgow for the appointment. On Sunday afternoon around 5 pm, lawyer called and said he just received an email from UKBA and my appointment is cancelled. What?! I spent 160 pounds on my flights and they are non-refundable! 

I'm a little suspicious of this whole situation, wondering would UKBA send out an email on a Sunday, office closed day, or did my lawyer mess up?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

emywasabi said:


> On Friday night around 6 pm, I got a call from my immigration lawyer who supposedly secured a premium service appointment for me on Monday at 11:30 am in Glasgow. (I'm in Hertfordshire). I immediately booked a flight to Glasgow for the appointment. On Sunday afternoon around 5 pm, lawyer called and said he just received an email from UKBA and my appointment is cancelled. What?! I spent 160 pounds on my flights and they are non-refundable!
> 
> I'm a little suspicious of this whole situation, wondering would UKBA send out an email on a Sunday, office closed day, or did my lawyer mess up?


You can probably claim money back from the lawyer for incompetence. See Complaints about Immigration Advice: The Office of the Immigration Services Commissioner

I suggest you ask for the money from the advisor first before contacting OISC.


----------



## leafTracer (Oct 29, 2012)

FYI for people like me who landed here trying to make sense of the PEO process.

I started looking for appointments 7 weeks before the end of my Tier 1 visa, for a SET(O) application. Never had any luck looking at midnight. Instead, I just refreshed the website _a lot _at work. Lucky to have a job where that is possible. Was usually searching for Croydon, Cardiff, and one other, but cycled through all offices.

Week 1: one time, in the afternoon (Thursday?), briefly saw three appointments. In the time it took to sign up for the Croydon one, they were gone.

Week 2: briefly saw one appointment in Croydon. Appeared in the afternoon again, I think. Also gone by the time I finished putting in my name and b-day.

Week 3: nothing. Not for lack of looking.

Week 4: Tuesday afternoon, 5 appointments appeared for Croydon, after several hours of constantly (every few minutes, literally) refreshing (was panicking at this point). Went for the earliest, filled in the details as fast as possible, got it. Felt like I was going pass out and/or throw up.

It's not a nice process, and I really could not have gone 6 months without my passport. Happy to say I got the ILR. The PEO staff were fantastic, and they needed to be, because they were holding my life (work/marriage/potential offspring) in their hands. Best of luck to you if you're going through this process now.


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

That's great that you got it, well done! 

I was up late for about a month trying to get an appointment too. As well, the site kept crashing, or, I'd book a couple appointments only to have them vanish when I hit 'confirm.' 

My appointment SET (M) is in Croydon at the end of November, and I really don't know what to expect other than following the time table given in the guidance. Competitive job interviews seem to pale in comparison, and unfortunately to be more enjoyable. I remember when I had my biometrics done for my FLR (M), one of the case workers kept studying this guy's passport and asking him to come back to the counter, then take a seat again, and on and on it went like a tennis match (and probably long after I'd left Lunar House). And as you said, this business of having our lives held in the case workers' hands is very unpleasant indeed. 

Would you like to share the details of your experience?


----------



## leafTracer (Oct 29, 2012)

I had a very early appointment at Croydon, 8:10am, which seems, in retrospect, like a good time to be there. Despite missing the car park entrance the first time around (it’s across the street), I was ticket 11. You will wait in line outside until it opens, so no point being super early. I was there exactly 30 minutes before my appointment. At the door, security checks that you have a reference number and asks what time, presumably to make sure you’re not insanely early. If you are crazy nervous and leave your confirmation email in the car, it doesn’t matter at all.

You wait in the lobby until they wave you through security (airport style with metal detectors). As discussed elsewhere on these forums, despite the “Do not bring anyone else” on the email, I brought my wife along for moral support (and because she is a lot friendlier than me, in case that would be helpful), and this was no problem at all. All the security folks were friendly.

Once through security, you will head over to a cramped room full of teller windows. There they check your passport, look up your reference number (if you’ve left it in the car), and take your money. So much money. We were then sent upstairs to wait for our number to be called. That takes you past the toilets, FYI. And you can buy tea, sandwiches, etc. at this point.

We then sat in a huge room, with a wall of windows on one side, and a zillion bench seats facing them. Each bay has two massive windows, a clerk (for want of a better word) behind each one. There is seating directly in front of each clerk, room for you, your partner, and a kid or two. You receive a ticket with your number when you pay, and this is what they will use to call you at all steps in the process.

The first clerk checked through the application. For what I’m not sure. He took both our passports. Not sure he needed the wife’s (I was applying for SET(O) as a highly skilled migrant), but she offered it, so he took and scanned them both. He was very friendly, and made a joke about needing to update my marital status. He paged through the whole application, and checked the passport photos. There’s probably more I’m forgetting; it was extremely stressful. I was needing to breathe deeply to calm down, and couldn’t focus enough to read the magazine I’d brought. Do bring reading material. It only took me about 90 minutes, but another American friend was there over 5 hours.

He then directed us down to the biometrics area. I’d previously been warned that there were some cranky folks there. However, there only seemed to be one cranky guy in the three working there; he seemed impatient with our inability to work out their system (they want you to wait outside of the biometrics area, despite the chairs inside, but this forces them to leave their offices and walk a long ways around to call out numbers). So, wait just outside for someone to walk out and call your number. If you’re near the door, you will see it appear on the overhead sign in front of a desk before they call you. They will take your photo, fingerprints, and signature. The nice lady was very patient at my inability to sign my name. Nerves didn’t help, but they have you sign with a giant Sharpie, which is awkward.

You will then be sent to another floor. In my case, this was the second floor, which is identical to the first, except with different colors. You will wait for your number to be called again, the same number. There were monitors showing the status for various numbers, but I didn’t see mine before handing over my application. We got to this point pretty quickly. Maybe 5-10 minutes wait for the first clerk, 5 minutes with him, 15 minutes waiting for the biometrics. This is where having such an early appointment seemed to help. It looked like we were just at the point where things were starting to get backed up behind us.

The second clerk to see us was also very friendly and professional. Which was appreciated, because I was busy thinking about losing my job, the potential strain on the marriage, and having to cancel an impending fertility procedure we’d been planning for months. And that’s not even that bad; I’m a native English speaker (most weren’t), I would be going back to family in the US, not as a refugee some war-torn region, and we could afford to travel to see each other on tourist visas, if necessary. It made me appreciate how much is sitting on the shoulders of the Border Agency agents, having to make these decisions for families dozens of times every day.

She took my application, passport and supporting materials. I had prepared a 4-page cover letter with itemized income, reference to bank statements, contact info, and a table of all travel out of the country for the last 5.5 years, with reference to all stamps in my passport (including an added table that listed all trips prior to my move to the UK, so that I could list all stamps). I gave her the 12 months of pay stubs and bank statements, and a letter from my employer. She commented on none of this. I had also brought all pay stubs from the last 5 years, various evidence that my travel was work related, marriage certificate (why not?), and past letters from the Border Agency. She didn’t ask for any of that. She said, go have a seat and I will let you know if I have any questions. I was expecting “Go for a walk and I should be done in about an hour.” This is what my American friend experienced, and what the agent next to our agent said to the people at her window. This didn’t help my nerves, so we sat in the first row, in case she needed anything. We tried not to stare directly at her, but they must be used to that.

We were not called back for more information. I managed to drink some tea (there is a reasonably nice sandwich stall right in the room) and read my magazine. This was not easy, and I was very grateful to have moral support there. It was 30 minutes or so watching her page through the application, with her leaving her desk several times, entering things in her computer, printing out things, all of which was very nerve-wracking. She then went to another printer to collect something and called us over. She passed through a letter, and it took an eternity (probably, 20 seconds or so) before she said my application was successful. She also gave me my score on the Life in the UK test. The letter had helpful information, but was not an official statement that you have ILR. You need the card for that. I received a letter yesterday from the delivery company, 10 days after the appointment, so hopefully I can arrange for that to come to work today or tomorrow.

Apologies for the length, and for the many little things I’ve probably forgotten. I was fortunate to have a co-worker go through this process a few weeks before me, so I got the blow-by-blow ahead of time. I’m not sure it was helpful per se, but it was such a horrible, stressful process, I felt I needed to eliminate as many of the unknowns as possible. Good luck!


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

I am very grateful that you posted this detailed account, thank you. I'm so glad you made it through, I could identify with what you must have been through reading your message. I am sure that many here on this forum will greatly appreciate what you have provided. Again, thanks for your best wishes; go celebrate!


----------



## Littlepeople (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi All,

.....My first post on the site and unfortunately, it is an expression of frustration resulting from trawling the UKBA website from 11:30pm to 2:00am every night, for almost two months. To make matters worse, I have never seen a single appointment. Its sad to say " I will experience intense joy by finding any date at all...even if not suited to my needs". Pure 'Bliss' will be booking an appointment in December'12 - any location on earth will do as I urgently need my Tier1 visa renewed for official travel purposes.

Although posts indicating people are still getting appointments is inspiring, I cannot fathom why my case is different and I am fast loosing the will to carry on.

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Littlepeople (Oct 31, 2012)

*Easy booking - PEO appointments*



newexp said:


> I booked recently for many peoples, and its always goin to be late night, but its not so hard as people are telling. if some one do not want to pay £000 to others , let me know, uknewexp @ gmail com


@ newexp, kindly let me know what and how you do it in order to 'easily' book PEO appontments - I have unsuccessfuly tried for roughly two months without seeing a single appointment and I really do not see the worth in paying a lawyer for this .

Cheers


----------



## kanika83 (Nov 1, 2012)

Littlepeople said:


> Hi All,
> 
> .....My first post on the site and unfortunately, it is an expression of frustration resulting from trawling the UKBA website from 11:30pm to 2:00am every night, for almost two months. To make matters worse, I have never seen a single appointment. Its sad to say " I will experience intense joy by finding any date at all...even if not suited to my needs". Pure 'Bliss' will be booking an appointment in December'12 - any location on earth will do as I urgently need my Tier1 visa renewed for official travel purposes.
> 
> ...


Hello Little people,

Hope my following experience helps.

To start with Me and my husband tried for about 2 weeks every night like all suggested from 12am onwards till 2 am, with no luck at all.

Couple of things to remember:
1) Use Google Chrome only - it has autofill which can sometimes help, as time is limited.

2) Open the page where you enter the dates from and to and tick only one box where u want the appointment.

3) Have atleast 10 pages of that information ready before 12 am. So by 11.55 latest have it all set up, and ready to run.

4) Now the most important bit - Put only the 42nd date from the date you applying in both the From and To fields. As the algorithm runs quicker on the only said dates. 
And believe you me - we saw dates everyday for the last two weeks, when we did it.
For eg. At 12am on 1st Nov you put the 42nd date, i.e.13th Dec in both the fields. So tomo. at 2nd Nov put the date, 14th Dec in the From and To dates.

5) As the clock strikes 12.05 (just 5 seconds later after 12am) hit the NEXT button for the appointments. As soon as you see them, try and book the bottom ones, as people tend to go for the 1st available ones. (But, dont waste too much time, just scroll and click).

6) You may get to the next page of form filling, your first name, surname, and DOB and then Dependants first name, surname and DOB. and some random text at the bottom. and then click book appointment.

We had gone through this process like 5 times each last night and the next page it kept saying Sorry no appointments available or your slot gone, book another. 
Or the web page collapsed (Here you use your extra opened windows, check my next point no. 7).

We kept going.

7) Now the use of extra windows. As soon as the web page collapsed, i kept refreshing it again and again and again and again and then after exactly a minute or so it comes back to the startting, what appointment you want to book and blah blah....Here you save your time, as soon as ur web page is back, go to the next opened windows with all your details already filled in (From and to dates and your choice of location), all you have to do is HIT NEXT.

Boom - you see another set of appointments. 

Repeat this process till you see the appointments and fill your details and so on..

As you dont waste time filling the form again, you get the appointments and are not gone quickly.

I had opened extra 10 windows, my hubby opened extra 20. but they were ready to go at the last stage just before 11.55pm.

As long as you get the message, no appointments available try another date, do not call call centre. This means all the appointments for 42nd date are gone.

Remember- No appointments come out on Friday. AND Maximum appointments come out on Sunday Night, i.e. Monday morning at 12.00 AM.

Hope you all get the desired appointments. I am glad we saved another £1000 to be given to any agency or representatives. 
WISH U ALL THE BEST. NOW we have the next hurdle to clear, the Visa appointment at Croydon. Fingers crossed.xx

SORRY FOR THE LONG MESSAGE. BUT I WANTED TO share with u all the experience.

Cheers,
Kanika. Stay blessed.


----------



## Littlepeople (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Kanika,

The info you've provided is absolutley fantstic...the best and most detailed advice I've received on this topic. I shall give it a shot tonight and let you know how it went.

You also remain blessed and all the best in your appointment in Croydon.
Littlepeople.


----------



## GregUK (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you Kanika!

Tried it last night and worked a treat!

The systems is just unable to cope with the traffic at midnight as everyone seems to know this is when the places are released and the system crashes constantly.


I would recommend your method. Open lots of windows. refresh until you are blue in the face. If it freezes, close and go to the next window (we went through about 30!). When you see something just grab it! Be careful not to book more than one appointment in the panic though.

Thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## Littlepeople (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi Kanika,

Having applied your method, I was able to see an appointmtnet for the first time in two months however, I guess I was not fast enough to book it. I will try again on Monday.

Congratulations GregUK - I see you've bagged yourself an appointment.

Signing off for now...Littlepeople.


----------



## kanika83 (Nov 1, 2012)

I am glad guys, it worked for u some of you. 
Hope u all get the dates required.

tk cr,
Kanika.x


----------



## Littlepeople (Oct 31, 2012)

Pure bliss!!!!! I finally got a PEO appointment in N.Ireland (yeah, I know!)

Can't thank you enough Kanika. God bless you immensely.

I am a strong believer that for the amount charged per PEO application (Applies to posted applications as well), applicants deserve some decent service via a decent and functional website. It is not fair to have to make people go through this process....simply not fair!!


----------



## BailyBanksBiddle (Feb 8, 2012)

Well done, best of luck with your appointment!


----------



## kanika83 (Nov 1, 2012)

Littlepeople said:


> Pure bliss!!!!! I finally got a PEO appointment in N.Ireland (yeah, I know!)
> 
> Can't thank you enough Kanika. God bless you immensely.
> 
> I am a strong believer that for the amount charged per PEO application (Applies to posted applications as well), applicants deserve some decent service via a decent and functional website. It is not fair to have to make people go through this process....simply not fair!!


Best of luck with the appointment!! Glad you got it eventually


----------



## jam222 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Cannot login*

I haven't been able to login in the evenings for the last two days. I even created a new account in the afternoon checked all the details were correct and logged in multiple times to ensure I can login. I have been trying to login since 10:30 but no luck. Has anyone had the same issue as I am having?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

ilyasran said:


> i cant login too for two days


Same here. Website has been down for me intermittently since 10:30 - 11 p.m. Have been refreshing but nothing. Very frustrating. I can deal with a crashing system if I feel I'm making some kind of progress but to not even be able to get into the website is very frustrating indeed.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

jam222 said:


> I haven't been able to login in the evenings for the last two days. I even created a new account in the afternoon checked all the details were correct and logged in multiple times to ensure I can login. I have been trying to login since 10:30 but no luck. Has anyone had the same issue as I am having?


Yep, same here. Last two days. Oddly enough, the past two days have been the first days I've tried to book a PEO appt. Was well prepared (or so I thought!) from reading reviews and experiences here, but haven't even had the chance to log in. Very frustrating. Hopefully this issue resolves soon and we can just go back to a regular crashing website.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They have been doing some maintenance on their IT system and perhaps it's overrun and they are still fixing the system.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

Joppa said:


> They have been doing some maintenance on their IT system and perhaps it's overrun and they are still fixing the system.


Ah, good to know. Been freaking out that I can't even get into the website. Hopefully it'll resolve itself soon. Thanks Joppa. Anywhere on the website where I can see scheduled maintenance?


----------



## alphaola (Dec 3, 2012)

The site was down on monday night till 1:15am on tuesday morning, time I went to bed. I woke up around 06:25am and I was able to login and reshedule my appointment. That was the fastest have ever seen that site as I did the reshedule on my phone on 3G network.


----------



## GregUK (Nov 2, 2012)

Similar experience for me, I had to reschedule an appointment on Monday night/Tuesday morning. The system was crashing intermittently from 10 until 11:30 then couldn't log in. Tried every few seconds(!) to log in until 2 am on the dot and it suddenly logged in and went through the quickest I'd seen, lots of appointments and didn't crash during booking.

Was thinking because it is now well know that they have been releasing the appointment slots at midnight they may have stopped people logging in and moved the release back until 2am so there isn't such a rush, crashing the site?

Good luck booking perseverance is the key!

p.s. found this slightly different technique which seems to make a lot of sense hope it helps someone.
Londonseye.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/how-to-book-peo-appointment-for-home.html


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

GregUK said:


> Similar experience for me, I had to reschedule an appointment on Monday night/Tuesday morning. The system was crashing intermittently from 10 until 11:30 then couldn't log in. Tried every few seconds(!) to log in until 2 am on the dot and it suddenly logged in and went through the quickest I'd seen, lots of appointments and didn't crash during booking.
> 
> Was thinking because it is now well know that they have been releasing the appointment slots at midnight they may have stopped people logging in and moved the release back until 2am so there isn't such a rush, crashing the site?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I'll be trying again tonight, as always, but this time I think I'll just push through until whenever the website gets back up and running.


----------



## jam222 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well it is not even 10:00 yet and site is down again. I tried logging in half an hour back and every thing was working. I think some frustated angry person is hitting them with the DOS attack.

If that is the case then he probably doesn't realise that Home Office doesn't give monkeys it is poor prople like us who suffer.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

jam222 said:


> Well it is not even 10:00 yet and site is down again. I tried logging in half an hour back and every thing was working. I think some frustated angry person is hitting them with the DOS attack.
> 
> If that is the case then he probably doesn't realise that Home Office doesn't give monkeys it is poor prople like us who suffer.


Yep, down for me as well. This is just frustrating.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

GregUK said:


> Similar experience for me, I had to reschedule an appointment on Monday night/Tuesday morning. The system was crashing intermittently from 10 until 11:30 then couldn't log in. Tried every few seconds(!) to log in until 2 am on the dot and it suddenly logged in and went through the quickest I'd seen, lots of appointments and didn't crash during booking.
> 
> Was thinking because it is now well know that they have been releasing the appointment slots at midnight they may have stopped people logging in and moved the release back until 2am so there isn't such a rush, crashing the site?
> 
> ...


Had success tonight, right on the dot at 2 a.m. I think you might be onto something with the 2 a.m. change. Website was down entirely until right after 2 a.m., where I saw 2 appts for each location pop up. Managed to snag the 11:30 a.m. one right here in my city, which is great. Thanks so much for the advice!!


----------



## BCCanuck (Mar 13, 2012)

It often pays to have a look first thing in the morning after 8 am. I have seen quite a few available dates & times appear. This morning there were a lot in Solihull, Sheffield & Liverpool still available as of 9 am. I was waiting for a slot in Croydon which seem to be in demand. As of 8:30 nothing , then at 9 am one appeared so I grabbed it.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

IlyPind said:


> Which are the best dates to search for appointments if I wish to book appointments for end of Feb or early March. it is good to book only main applicant and add depedant later in appointment. My visa expires on 16 March 2013.
> 
> Any help would be great help.


As far as I know, appointments are still being released 6 weeks ahead. So by the beginning of January, they will be releasing appointments for mid-February. So keep that in mind. 

I'll let someone more knowledgeable chime in regarding your dependant, I'm not sure how to go about booking appointments for dependants.


----------



## IlyPind (Dec 28, 2012)

Leanna said:


> As far as I know, appointments are still being released 6 weeks ahead. So by the beginning of January, they will be releasing appointments for mid-February. So keep that in mind.
> 
> I'll let someone more knowledgeable chime in regarding your dependant, I'm not sure how to go about booking appointments for dependants.


one quick Q.
If I apply for me(main applicant) same day, and after getting my Visa, Can I POST rest of dependents later before their visa expire. just to save money.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

IlyPind said:


> one quick Q.
> If I apply for me(main applicant) same day, and after getting my Visa, Can I POST rest of dependents later before their visa expire. just to save money.


Yes. But currently it's taking anything up to 8-9 months to process postal applications, and while waiting they cannot leave UK.


----------



## IlyPind (Dec 28, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Yes. But currently it's taking anything up to 8-9 months to process postal applications, and while waiting they cannot leave UK.


Thanks for your help. I do not have any immediate plan of travel, I guess its best way to save some quids..


----------



## pif4uu (Jan 10, 2013)

Skippy75 said:


> Thanks for the advice - I'll stay up tonight and give it a shot!


Hi, can anybody help me book an online appointment for Croydon. It's for my brother - as a student with BR1 form. We've been trying for nearly 2 months, initially via phone and now only on line but unsuccessfully.


----------



## LaraMascara (Oct 19, 2012)

You can hire and pay an immigration lawyer to get you a slot - google it and tonnes of them come up. 
I don't know what the fees are, but I know they have access to appointments.


----------



## PaKo0o (May 10, 2013)

Hello, 
I am a Bulgarian national, studying in the UK and I am in a desperate need of a BR1 work permit. If anyone has an appointment with the UKBA for that form, please contact me at pavel_lekov at yahoo. Also, if anyone knows of somebody (paid solicitor or someone else maybe) that can help me with my work permit, please contact me as well. Thank you.


----------



## sachd (Jun 2, 2013)

kanika83 said:


> Hello Little people,
> 
> Hope my following experience helps.
> 
> ...


Nice tips Kanika.. Thanks so much. Saw this after trying for weeks. worked like a charm.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It has become a lot easier to book a premium service appointment. Previous replies are now pretty irrelevant so I'm closing this thread.


----------

